# Thera Band Black vs Silver what's better?



## AussieShooter (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey, I wont to buy either thera band Silver or Black, I don't know what one is better, can some people inform me about this, thanks you


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Silver is heavier pull. I like them both though


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It depends what your going to be doing. Given the choice between the two I would choose Silver. Thicker and will handle up to 7/16 steel without having to double the band sets.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

go with the silver also the golds gym green heavy bands at wall mart is about the same as silver


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Silver for me...


----------



## AussieShooter (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll get the silver in the morning, cya


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

HanaaZ said:


> The Silver is clearly better (if you do not mind NOT USING the space/memory hungry 4K format), because of its LCD screen (which makes it ok for everyday use, not just for action), the battery is slightly better and... it's $100 cheaper...
> 
> When I was choosing between the 2, I found this article quite helpful:
> http://hzz.hubpages.com/hub/gopro-hero-4-black-vs-silver
> Hope it helps...


he's talking about bands not cameras,thera-band black or thera-band silver


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

You know, That gopro silver will help make an awsome video comparing theraband black to theraband silver...

I was in the same dillema, I went with the silver never tried it yet though. I think the longevity of TBG is short enough, I got spoiled shooting the big tubes for a month on the same bandset


----------

